# Manual Tranny Question



## 64tempestct (Mar 25, 2012)

I need some info for a shifter conversion. Do the inline 6 and the V-8 use the same three-speed manual transmission? If so, do they use the same floor shifter?
Thx.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

think you posted this in the wrong GTO section


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sure did. We have 3 speeds just in reverse!


----------

